# Investments to beware of.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some will be aware we lost our considerable life's savings a few years ago to an Authorised Financial Advisor.

So in looking for another investment possibility I am now extremely cautious. So much so that when I was contacted a couple of years ago by a Jim Humphreys of Swiss Global Consulting, I didn't rush in and waited for further results and conformation of their stability.

Oddly there is no record of any Jim Humphreys in the investment and advisory category on any search engines. But further searching about Swiss Global Consulting brought various flags up.
It now transpires the company is relocating to Dubai and is even under investigation there. So my patience and caution has been rewarded at last.

I wouldn't normally wait two years before taking the plunge but after our previous experience it now takes far more trust to commit. 
So beware of a Mr. Jim Humphreys and Swiss Global Consulting unless all the adverse comments online are untrue.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There are still lots of 'Boiler Rooms' around Ray, so you need to take care. Anyone offering big returns at the moment especially need ignoring. The problem you now have is that lists of names are passed around so expect more calls.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My Chris always advises "keep it under the mattress"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat, thats always my wifes idea. But we would have burger all left now at her rate of spending. I'm always looking at some return on every bit of cash we part with. 
Agreed Jim, and I guess our last experience has made me doubly cautious. Of course some long term 'investments' will give better returns locked away for many years.
We have had a great return over the last 14 years on our compensation in Lloyds High Income fund. But it was not sustainable and lately the income and capital is suffering.

In todays markets the 'safe' returns hardly keep up with inflation.

Ray.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Ray,
I've always gone by the adage " spend it while you can" I have never had a problem with that ever since I bought my motorhome!

Cheers
Nidge


----------

